# After Market Cantilever Scope Mount???



## BobRose1965 (Sep 5, 2006)

Has anyone ever seen a cantilever scope mount that will fit on an Rem 870 with a rifled slug barrel with iron sights? Trying not to dish out the $$$ for another barrel?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I haven't seen an add on cantilever, but B-Square makes a scope mount that wraps over the top of the reciever and is held in place by replacing the action pins with screws.


----------



## BobRose1965 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have tried those but they never seem as accurate as a barel attached scope. Hope some one out ther knows of something or maybe this would be a good product. Seems pretty easy to attach where the rear sight is now.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I wonder if there is a Weaver style base that uses the sight's existing screw holes and would allow you to use a "scout scope"?


----------

